# Bowtech Tune Charts



## centralpahunter (Nov 17, 2008)

Does Bowtech have tune charts?

The 2009 manual for my Captain says that the timing dots on the cams are to intersect at specific dots, but it doesn't elaborate at all.

Anyone have this info?

Here's the deal.....I changed the string and cables last weekend. I've got things real close. Axel to axel is off about 1/16", brace is just about dead on.

Peak weight is 70.5#, and the draw lenght feels the same as it did before.
I'm satisfied with the way the bow feels, but am wondering about timing the cams.

Do the dots really mean anything?
Can I just time the cams to hits the mods at the same time?

Thanks


----------



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

Personally I pay no attention to the dots. Put it on a drawboard, crank it back and insure the cams are rotating in sync and are the same distance from the cable to the stops. If the dots line up after that its a bonus but I'd rather know for sure than depend on some dots. Be sure you do all your tuning at max poundage. Once you get the cams where you want them then set the draw stop while you have it on the draw board. Be sure to apply pressure on the drawstop holding it tight against the limb while tightening it down. This will insure that it stays where it needs to be by compressing the shrink tube like it would be while pulling against the wall at full draw. Once you do all this be sure to check to see if you are getting spec max poundage and spec let-off. If not you have more work to do getting things to spec.

Hope this helps!


----------



## bowpro34 (Jun 17, 2007)

Anyone know where about they are liking the cams to be at regarding the timing dots (for performance - not feel)? 

I had a captain that had the cams rolled in towards the first couple dots and like it. My new Sentinel has the cams ******ed toward the latter dots. 

I don't think I like the hold as well. Feels a little spungy and like the bow is out of time but its not actually out of time. I really hate to twist the cables up to roll the cams in but I may have to do it.


----------



## centralpahunter (Nov 17, 2008)

*Thanks for the info*

Thanks for the info....I'm gonna finish tuning this weekend.

Put'in it on the draw board, and making sure the cams are timed is the next step.

I do have 1 last question.
My draw stop peg is on the bottom cam. Is that right?
All the pics I've seen recently of other new Bowtech's...specifically the Admiral, have the stop on the top cam.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

just got my captain and mine came from the factory with the stop on top


----------



## tmo (Feb 5, 2009)

centralpahunter said:


> Thanks for the info....I'm gonna finish tuning this weekend.
> 
> Put'in it on the draw board, and making sure the cams are timed is the next step.
> 
> ...


 It should be on top. 
Spotshy nailed it, synch as stated , and if your marks wind up good its just a bonus. 
I measure the distance to the stops , and have never used the marks to make adjustments. 
All 30" dl guys be warned!- the drawstop position sucks to get oriented well. The factory peg is right next to it. It aint fun.


----------

